# Shooting range closed-indefinitely!



## Joe.K.Sr

Attention all firearms owners, shooters, etc.!

The public shooting range on Quintette Road is closed-indefinitely!

I went over to the ERML range and talked with them. They said the public range has had serious safety violations and was shut down!

Wotta drag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm again looking for a place to shoot and teach my grandkids firearms safety.....got any ideas!


----------



## BassMaster

That sucks, I guess ERML will have a monopoly here now and charge even more then they already do. Hey when is that new range being built there anyhow?


----------



## T-REX

Wilcox/ styx river shooting range just off the interstate at the wilcox exit nice range an good people running it!


----------



## Joe.K.Sr

*Thanks!*

Thanks! I looked at the website....looks very nice!


----------



## blackhawkkid308

*ranges*

styx charges about the same a year as we do plus they charge members a daily fee in addition to membership. i don't know about safety violations across the river at the state range but i had heard they weren't renewing his lease. we will be doing the upgrades to our range as soon as the county gives us the approval. you all come on over and take a look at the ERML Range.
thanks, bhk308
aka sheldon wade
president ERML Range
home- 432-1968
cell 602-3801
email [email protected]

if i am not at home my wife debbie can try and answer any questions and if she can't she can get me in touch with you


----------



## chevelle427

heard the property was sold it was a part of a large plot,

they tried to get Styx's to take it over but brad SAID 1 WAS HEADACHE ENOUGH

i like STYX'S because it has the store , food, guns ,ammo, reloading supply's. membership is $85 do in June.

it cost about $5 for the range and $4.50 something for trap, skeet, 5 stand.

but AC in the summer and heat in the winter CONCRETE FLOOR , cold cokes and hot coffee _*PRICELESS

CHECK IT OUT
*__*

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/
*_


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

blackhawkkid308 said:


> styx charges about the same a year as we do plus they charge members a daily fee in addition to membership. i don't know about safety violations across the river at the state range but i had heard they weren't renewing his lease. we will be doing the upgrades to our range as soon as the county gives us the approval. you all come on over and take a look at the ERML Range.
> thanks, bhk308
> aka sheldon wade
> president ERML Range
> home- 432-1968
> cell 602-3801
> email [email protected]
> 
> if i am not at home my wife debbie can try and answer any questions and if she can't she can get me in touch with you


If they/you would get targets set up at the pistol range and charge a daily fee to people that dont want a yearly thing it might bring more customers. I went out therer several years ago whena buddy was a member and we didnt know you had to set up your own targets and such luckly someone left a target board out there and we uesd it with our own targets. Just a little imput, take it for what its worth.


----------



## shootnstarz

We used to supply target stands to our members but people would not bring a target and shoot up the stands instead. The club voted to stop furnishing target stands because of this. In the matches we hold monthly, targets and stands are furnished for the matches. It's not that big a deal to bring your own.

As for the non-members paying a daily fee, we are a non-profit organization, a private club and not open for business to the public. Doing that would require a whole new set of government intrusions that we have no desire to deal. Dealing with them as we are is quite enough.

I'm sorry to hear of the state range closing, but it was lacking in safety supervision. ERML is a very safe place to shoot and we DO NOT TOLERATE ANY UNSAFE PRACTICES.

The is another range in the area, the Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club. Their membership is over twice ours, but they have a very nice range.

Our daily guest fee is only $10 if you know a member that will bring you out as their guest. You can come shoot in our matches as a non-member without a host, just pay the $10 guest fee as well as the match fee.

Come on out an check out the range, military rifle match tomorrow.

Rick


----------



## BobbyD

just out of curiosity where did this info come from on the quintette range?


----------



## Apollo46

Styx river...some of the best people around.


----------



## PensacolaEd

To correct sonething that Blackhawkkid stated, the County has already given ERML conditional approval for it's range redesign, but the approval included additional safety features that ERML does not want to pay for. These include riccochet "eyebrows" on the berms, and "No-Blue-Sky" baffles for the pistol ranges facing east (towards the neighboring homes.) I was at the meeting where this approval was granted.


----------



## welldoya

How does the ERML work ? Can you just show up and set up targets or are there set times ? Does somebody work there most of the time or is it unsupervised? I usually shoot at my hunting camp but it's 40 miles from my house while ERML is about 5 or so.


----------



## shootnstarz

The ERML range is open Tuesday through Sunday from 0800 till 1830 summer, 1630 winter. There is a full time range safety officer present during open hours.
Members sign in upon arriving then set up at any open table they want to use. There is no time limit and rarely are all tables full but use courtesy on busy days. I invite shooters to share my table if the range is full.

You can join up at Mikes Outdoor, Jay's Gun Shop or Tradewinds Pawn and Gun in GB. Fee is $95 per year plus NRA membership. You can request an "associate" membership from the NRA for only $10, you get no magazine. Show up on time for 3 work days a year and you get free membership, usually 8 to noon on Saturdays.

There are several monthly matches that use only one of the 4 ranges, a black powder rifle match, IDPA matches and cowboy action shooting. The military rifle matches are any 5th Sunday of a month.

For additional info contact the prez (contact info above). Sometime he actually knows what's going on. 

Rick


----------



## JD7.62

The most disappointing thing about this area is the lack of shooting opportunities. I guess living near Knob Creek and Open Range in Kentucky can spoil you after awhile.

KCR, was $10 a day all day, 300yards, covered shooting benches, no range nazis and anything legal is good to go from black powder to FA, even saw a guy shooting a 20mm Lahti there once.

Open Range is one of the most state of the art indoor ranges in the country with 50m pistol and 100m rifle range. Price was high but beat shooting in the rain. 

I guess the laws are too restrictive here to be able to set up a good range. Not to say that ERML is bad but I will never be an NRA member, a bunch of lobbyist Fudds so I guess I cant be a member, plus Im not a bench shooter so its pretty boring shooting autos at one shot every few seconds.


----------



## shootnstarz

Well Jason, it's all how bad you want to shoot. I don't own a hundred acres in the country so I pays my money and I follows the rules, just to have a place to shoot. This range is owned by the county and leased to ERML so we must conform to the county's requirements to keep the range open. I deal with the requirements because I enjoy shooting. And who knows, someday................

I've been to Knob Creek many times, spent piles of dough at the vendors booths, got a ride on a LOACH and met Gunny Ermy there. It is a great range but it is privately owned and in the backwoods of Kentucky. A little different than our situation.

BTW, there is an alternative to the NRA requirement, it's some muzzle loading group, ask Sheldon about it if interested.

Rick


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

info came from the easter bunny


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

sheldon, tell charlie miller that charlie said hello


----------



## BassMaster

Anyone get any more information on this? I read on another forum that the range was not sold to the paper company, they already own the land. I was told that FWC was hiring another person to run the range due to safety concerns with the current manager. They are also supposed to be doing some upgrades to the range.

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Re-opening July 23rd.

http://www.northescambia.com/?p=58221&cpage=1#comment-89468


----------



## tonyd

*range*

i hope when thay reopen the sporting clays are a part of it use to shoot THERE every 2 wks


----------



## dr0belcher

*Someone shoud*

Open a new indoor range. It would have to make money!


----------



## skeeter1223

I agree with y'all about styx great range, knowledgable staff, buy all lead and powder for my reloads, have even bought a couple guns from them... ill drive 15 miles and pay 12 bucks any day for a fun and safe place to shoot


----------



## Framerguy

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f58/those-shooting-range-experience-91645/


----------

